# spoiler (of a story)



## tulioljr

Field and topic:
Página de comentarios libres (Foros) de cine en internet.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
En unos foros de cine encontré este comentario...

"If you write a spoiler without warning readers, your name will be added to a blacklist and all your future comments will be discarded automatically and unread. See the guidelines for more information"...

Y quedó mi duda de, ¿qué significa (o que sentido tiene) la palabra spoiler...?


----------



## bembemmaria

Un _spoiler_ es algo que revela eventos importantes de la trama o del fin.  
Por ejemplo, si estamos hablando de la película _The Sixth Sense_ o, en español, el _sexto sentido_, un spoiler sería que el protagonísta está muerto.  
Si estabas escribiendo un resumen de la película y querías hablar de cómo el fin cambíó tu percepción de la película, por ejemplo, y pusiste exactamente qué pasó en el fin en tu resumen, sería un spoiler para todas las personas que todavía no han visto la película, porque no podrían estar sorprendidos.  
Entonces, el comentario en el foro de cine está diciendo que tienes que poner una advertencia que existen _spoilers_ en tus comentarios o resúmenes antes de revelar detalles importantes.


----------



## tulioljr

Wow..., ni me lo imaginaba, ¡qué bueno!
Muchas gracias por tu preocupación, un saludo.


----------



## bembemmaria

De nada


----------



## ranma172

Es curioso que en español no haya una palabra equivalente.

De hecho, yo siempre digo que uno debe saber lo mínimo de una obra (película, libro, función, etc.) antes de ir a verla, para que no se pierda la sorpresa de los momentos clave. Hay gente que, en cambio, disfruta informándose de antemano de estos detalles, ¡¡¡¡e incluso agradecen poder saber el final!!!

Exijo, por eso, que se acuñe inmediatamente una palabra equivalente a _*spoiler*, _con la misma connotación negativa, para que entre en nuestra cultura la idea de evitar echar a perder* una obra. 

*_Spoil _también significa *echar a perder*, *estropear*.

Por cierto, ¿se le puede llamar _spoiler _a la persona que revela un _spoiler_? (_You are a spoiler!)

_Hay un famoso chiste en castellano sobre un hombre que llega a una sala de cine y pide ayuda al acomodador para que le busque un asiento. Tras llegar a la butaca, el acomodador hace un gesto con la mano esperando recibir una propina (algo que ya no se hace actualmente, creo) y el señor responde dándole una moneda. El acomodador sale de la sala oscura y comprueba, a la luz del pasillo, que el señor sólo le ha dado una mísera peseta. Cabreado, vuelve a la sala, se dirige hacia la butaca del señor y le dice al oído: ¡¡¡"El asesino es el Sheriff!!!".


----------



## cirrus

A veces se ve en foros de libros mensajes borrados por destripar el final.


----------



## tulioljr

Jajaja..., está muy buena... He sabido que en Argentina hasta hace unos nueve años (fecha en que estuve de visita), aún seguía dicha tradición del acomodador y las propinas.., .esquema que no he visto últimamente (ni un rastro) en otros lugares como Perú, México, EE. UU....
Un saludo, interesante tu comentario sobre los "spoiler", te doy la razón, a propósito, tengo un amigo que le gusta hacer de "spoiler", a pesar de que nadie le pide hacerlo.

Te imaginarás los golpes y reprimendas que recibe, es más, la gente huye de él cada vez que viene en el plan spolier...
Un saludo.


----------



## ranma172

Jajaja, ya me lo imagino. El _spoiler _no es precisamente una especie en extinción así que podéis darle collejas sin temor. 
¡Seguro que este amigo vuestro disfruta viendo vuestras caras de desesperación cuando os consigue colar un spoiler!
Ese momento de placer bien le valdrá unas cuantas collejas.

PAF!

Por cierto, me corroe la curiosidad por saber qué dijo el usuario Melica para que le borraran su mensaje. ¿Sería un spoiler...? 
Saludos


----------



## tulioljr

Jajaja..., de repente trato de contar el final de alguna película y... ¡zas!..., la quitaron del mensaje.


----------



## Inés06

Yo suelo decir "_*destripar*_ una película/libro/etc." ¿Alguien conoce esta acepción?


----------



## ranma172

Cierto, Inés, además esa acepción es "oficial" según la academia española (digo "oficial" porque yo, personalmente, también acepto las acepciones populares):

*destripar**.*

*1.* tr. Quitar, sacar o desgarrar las tripas.
* 2.* tr. Sacar lo interior de algo.
* 3.* tr. coloq. *despachurrar*  (ǁ aplastar).
* 4.* tr. coloq. Interrumpir el relato que está haciendo alguien de algún suceso, chascarrillo, enigma, etc., anticipando el desenlace o la solución.
* 5.* intr._ Méx._ Interrumpir los estudios.


----------



## MCGF

ranma172 said:
			
		

> Es curioso que en español no haya una palabra equivalente.
> 
> Exijo, por eso, que se acuñe inmediatamente una palabra equivalente a _*spoiler*, _con la misma connotación negativa, para que entre en nuestra cultura la idea de evitar echar a perder* una obra.
> 
> Hay un famoso chiste en castellano...


¡¡Muy bueno!! 

La verdad es que yo personalmente no soporto que me cuenten nada ni de un libro ni de una película, ahora bien, sí que me gusta leerme un libro y ver luego la adaptación a la gran pantalla. 

Tenemos que sacar una palabra para designar a los _spoliers

_P.D.: El chiste es buenísimo..., por más veces que lo oiga, me sigue pareciendo igual de gracioso.


----------



## Sofia29

bembemmaria said:
			
		

> Un _spoiler_ es algo que revala eventos importantes del trama o del fin. Por ejemplo, si estamos hablando de la pelicula _The Sixth Sense_ o, en español, el _sexto sentido_, un spoiler sería que el protagonísta está muerte. Si estabas escribiendo un resúmen de la pelicula y querías hablar de como el fin cambío su percepción de la película, por ejemplo, y pusiste exactamente que pasó en el fin en su resumen, sería un spoiler para todas las personas que todavía no han visto la película, porque no podrían estar soprendidos. Entonces, el comentario en el foro de cine esta diciendo que tienes que poner una advertencia que existen _spoilers_ en tus comentarios o resumenes antes de revelar detalles importantes.


 
Una advertencia que vos no pusiste. Por suerte ya vi "Sexto sentido".


----------



## Txiri

Uh, oh,...,  por poco nos caemos en bronca...  Gracias por el aporte de "destripar".


----------



## wiccanany

Bueno, yo venía a preguntar si alguien sabía de alguna palabra exacta en español, y me encuentro con "destripar"... ¡Muchas gracias! 
De todas maneras, no es tan clara como spoiler, ¿no? Porque realmente "Arruina" el final. ;-)


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Les propongo un sustantivo para ''*spoiler*'' en español:*Destripe*

El DRAE contempla el término ''destripar'' como expresó ranma172  hace dos años, y me pregunto porque no incluyen el sustantivo ''*destripe*''.
Me gustaría escuchar sus opiniones y queda abierto el debate.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## eldolape

Yo propongo la palabra "cagador".


----------



## eldolape

Un buen "spoiler tag" sería "cagador de película".


----------



## Handsome Dan

*Cagador de película* también podría significar un *cagador espectacular.*

*de película* (DRAE)

*2. *loc. adj. Excelente en su línea, especialmente si se trata de algo hermoso o lujoso. _Se ha comprado una casa de película._ U. t. c. loc. adv. _Vive de película_


----------



## eldolape

Es cierto, podría interpretarse como "un cagador formidable"..., sin embargo, creo que sería útil, por ejemplo, en una advertencia:
 "The following review has spoilers", "El siguiente comentario contiene cagadores"..., habría que acostumbrarse, nada más.


----------



## eldolape

"Revelador de contenido" sería más formal.


----------



## Azrael_1

eldolape said:


> Es cierto, podría interpretarse como "un cagador formidable"... sin embargo, creo que sería útil... por ejemplo en una advertencia: "the following review has spoilers", "el siguiente comentario contiene cagadores"... habría que acostumbrarse, nada más...



En inglés:
"The following review has spoilers"
En español:
"El siguiente comentario contiene información que revela detalles del contenido, la trama o el fin que podrían potencialmente arruinar la percepción de la obra".
Yo diría: 
"El siguiente comentario se * la obra"

* : caga/tira


----------



## verence

En España, no comprendemos el verbo "cagar" con ese significado. La opción de "destripar" sería comprensible aquí, ¿y en Hispanoamérica?


----------



## Azrael_1

verence said:


> En España, no comprendemos el verbo "cagar" con ese significado. La opción de "destripar" sería comprensible aquí, ¿y en Hispanoamérica?



Ya había leído en el hilo que existe esa acepción para "destripar", la cual definitivamente no conocía. En Colombia, "cagar*se*" y "tirar*se*" se entenderían bien en el contexto dado . Lo único que quería remarcar  es que aún no tenemos una palabra formal en español equivalente al sustantivo "spoiler"


----------



## eldolape

verence said:


> En España, no comprendemos el verbo "cagar" con ese significado. La opción de "destripar" sería comprensible aquí, ¿y en Hispanoamérica?


 
Si alguien te contara el final, ¿vos dirías: me destripaste la película?. En Argentina diríamos: me cagaste la película, supuse que era igual en todos lados.


----------



## verence

eldolape said:


> Si alguien te contara el final, ¿vos dirías: me destripaste la película?


Sí. Bueno; en realidad, diría "me has destripado la película" o "me has destripado el final de la película".


----------



## mlcg64

Yo creo que sí que existe esa palabra: aguafiestas. Es cierto que se utiliza también en otros contextos, pero vale para el que tú dices.


----------



## amsherey

Yo como aficionada a ver series en mi uso diario uso spoilers, y los llamo así, no tienen traducción, pues 'destripar' no lo veo correcto, se puede dar o no, tal vez se dé sólo un simple detalle, así que yo lo traduciría más bien como 'revelador de contenido', porque si en una serie yo comento que en los próximos capítulos aparecerá tal actor encarnando tal personaje eso es un spoiler, y para nada destripa el final de la serie. Así que, lo mejor que yo veo por ahora es adaptar a nuestro idioma la palabra spoiler.


----------



## cirrus

A spoiler no es un solo detalle sino la clave del desenlace.  Lo que describes es algo diferente - pues se trata más bien de una manera de engancharte a la historia. 
Imagínate la diferencia entre un episodio de Dallas donde interrumpen el programa con un anuncio que fulano ha matado a JR y he aquí la prueba definitiva en vez de un detalle intrigador que te deja en suspenso hasta el próximo.


----------



## _Leona_

Éste es uno de los claros ejemplos en los que a veces las diferencias entre el español de Iberoamérica y el de España son abismales. 
Si yo me encuentro una nota que me dice:*Atención, este texto contiene un cagador espectacular, usted decide si quiere seguir leyendo.  
*​Seguramente me imagine algo escatológico o desagradable como mínimo. Jejeje, menos mal que WR me saca de la ignorancia otra vez.

Estoy de acuerdo en que sería interesante encontrar una palabra en español totalmente equivalente pero la verdad es que _spoiler_ está muy metido ya en nuestro vocabulario y será complicado cambiarlo.

Por hacer la gracia, yo propongo "*jack*".*Atención, este texto contiene jacks**.
​*Ejem, por Jack el destripador.


----------



## ffffff

no se porqué os coméis tanto la cabeza.  

Si _*spoil* _ significa *echar a perder*, *estropear*

la traducción literal de spoiler seria algo así como *etropeador* lo cual tiene sentido en el contexto de avanzar una información que _estropea_ un libro, película, juego, etc.  seria algo asi como: _cuidado este mensaje es un *estropeador* del libro porque contiene partes de la trama..._ o tambien _...este mensaje *estropea* el libro..._

puede que *etropeador* no sea una palabra muy bonita  pero es mejor que destripador

esa es mi candidata perfecta como traducción literal de spoiler (en otros contextos puede servir otras, como *sabotaje* por ejemplo)


----------



## veropsyduck

Veo que no era la única que tenía problemas con esta palabra y yo creo que el uso irá dictando cátedra sobre la mejor traducción porque por el momento, yo prefiero seguir con spoiler y poner una nota al pie y explicar su significado.


----------



## miguel_es

Yo le llamaría aguafiestas o reventador.


----------



## Dragoman88

En el diccionario se registra "destripacuentos", referido a relatos. Por extensión podría hablarse de un "destripapelículas"


----------



## He-Rooster

Más fácil sería traducir "spoiler" como "arruinador"


----------



## Dragoman88

He-Rooster said:


> Más fácil sería traducir "spoiler" como "arruinador"



Arruinador es un término demasiado general, que puede referirse tanto a un libro como a una fiesta o cualquier tipo de diversión, lo cual no es el caso de este término tan específico.


----------



## Julvenzor

Para mí, "destripe" resulta lógico, entendible y más que válido como tradución.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pampero71

Ser un cortarollos,se me ocurre


----------

